# Good trade, sheep for feeder pigs?



## promiseacres (Apr 29, 2016)

Was contacted yesterday by a gal who would like to trade 4 of her mixed heritage breed feeder pigs, 6 weeks,  about 30# each  for one of my ewes with her twins. She said she sells her pigs for $150 each, which is high in my eyes (compared to typical market pigs)but they are pasture raised and on organic feed. I have this ewe and lamb group priced at $500. We would have to sell 3 as we would only have room in the freezer for 1.. which I have family who would probably purchase one once it was big enough to butcher. 

 But We aren't currently set up for pigs but have talked about getting a couple to raise for our freezer. Our fencing is 6 wire hot high tensile,  starts at 6" above the ground. So I think that would work. But we don't have a waterer short enough for pigs or a feeder, or a good shelter... Idk DH says not now. Plus I know they will need lots of feed...I don't have a pasture I would allow pigs in; a part of me would love to make it work.... we are selling the sheep anyways. My freezer is not empty but not full either.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 29, 2016)

In that instance i would definately say no. We get feeder pigs 40-50# here in Mi for $65-80....even the Orangic, pasture blah blah are only $100. The only time you find piglets for more is when they are purebred, registered, or 4h/show buying season.

As far as selling her piglets for more because they are organic, etc....that may be true but it is ridiculous at 6 weeks old unless your planning to butcher right away. Organic is what you feed it until butcher after you get it, so what goes in for the next 4.5-5months until they get to butcher weight. i think the only time this wouldnt fit is if they were given anything other then iron shots before you got them. 

So no i wouldn't make that trade i would just got buy a $65-100 piglet after you sell your sheep, esp since you only want one. Least then you would have the other $400+ to pay for pig feed, fencing...etc

Also if she wants to trade 4 of them i would venture she is having a tough time selling them for the price she wants but thats purely a guess because we trade a lot too and mostly just cause we want something else more then the cash lol.


----------



## chiques chicks (Apr 29, 2016)

Personal thoughts:
Price-wise, it isn't a good deal. I've seen feeders for $40 around here. Two years ago I saw 3 go for $100, generally there are a lot of excess in the spring so the price goes down. Sheep are about 3-4x that. They are multi purpose, meat, will, even milk, so worth more.

That said, any deal where both parties feel they got what they wanted fairly is a good deal.  I've done many trades that weren't "economically smart " when barter items were more available than cash. I've made them " not smart "  both ways.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 29, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> Personal thoughts:
> Price-wise, it isn't a good deal. I've seen feeders for $40 around here. Two years ago I saw 3 go for $100, generally there are a lot of excess in the spring so the price goes down. Sheep are about 3-4x that. They are multi purpose, meat, will, even milk, so worth more.
> 
> That said, any deal where both parties feel they got what they wanted fairly is a good deal.  I've done many trades that weren't "economically smart " when barter items were more available than cash. I've made them " not smart "  both ways.



I do agree i have done trades both ways myself but i try to make sure they are some what fair still. I know here piglets are as i said mixed breed $65-100 but more commonly around the $80 mark....we breed suffolk lambs they are easily $150 even without being registered...that being said mixed breed lambs here are roughly $75 each. So it really depends on your market and what you want.


----------



## cjc (Apr 29, 2016)

Where I am from (Canada) most piglets would sell in the $100-$150 range. I am jealous of the prices you guys are getting!

That being said raising pigs is pretty messy. Our 3 pigs last season destroyed our lamb shelter. One of the biggest problems we had with our pigs were feeding them. Pigs eats a lot and if you don't have a food source it can get expensive. By the time our pigs went to slaughter we lost a ton on them.

It is actually cheaper for us to go to the auction and buy a pig ready to slaughter than it is to buy a piglet and raise it. A piglet goes for around $100 and a pig ready for slaughter is about $250. Our thought was if we did pigs again we would have to breed. If it were me I wouldn't do the trade. By the time you get set up for them you'll spend more than its worth.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2016)

We raised 3 pigs over the winter in the garden. They were heritage mixed, half Large Black and half Berkshire. They were $60 each. The man sold pure Berkshire feeder pigs for $200 each, but a mixed breed was far, far cheaper.

I would counter offer with $250 for her mixed breed pigs and $250 cash to you. This will probably hurt her organic feelings and piss her off. Gee, too bad.


----------



## promiseacres (May 1, 2016)

She offered 400 cash for the sheep. This is an acceptable offer and allows us to get ready in our own time frame for pigs (probably much cheager ones). So both parties are happy. 
thanks for the input.


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2016)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 2, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> She offered 400 cash for the sheep. This is an acceptable offer and allows us to get ready in our own time frame for pigs (probably much cheager ones). So both parties are happy.
> thanks for the input.



Awesome!


----------

